

Op-Ed: Safari Is the New Internet Explorer - reybango
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/06/op-ed-safari-is-the-new-internet-explorer/

======
ArtDev
I have been having a lot of issues with Safari lately. When it comes to new
web features, buggy support is much worse than no support. For example,
flexbox on ios.

Apparently, there is a reason and its not me :)

